# so what does everyone look like in the bike forums



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

heres me the one with the grey hair is my dad the one in the vest is my brother and the pair of jeans you can see in the left corner is my mum they are all class :biggrin: 
post your pics


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

sorry man lat time i posted my self every 1 told me monkey boy lol


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

yeah but i ain't an idiot :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

il post leter


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

ginger bastid





:cheesy:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Jan 3 2006, 04:23 PM~4541745
> *ginger bastid
> :cheesy:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

wtf is wrong with your face and your hair and your clothes and your ring oh and your face color


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

come on guy s he posted him self with his bling bling all over him 
ill post monkey boy later on


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

naw homie you know me im just messin i look like a punk rocker nerd


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

punk rocker nerd??????????????????????:around:


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

yep i look like a wanna be punk rocker that is a nerd i look geeky and all the girls say im ugly


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

look at mme monkey boy im a post a pic l;ater


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

heres eric


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Jan 3 2006, 04:32 PM~4541858
> *naw homie you know me im just messin i look like a punk rocker nerd
> *


you look like you need a 'wide load' sticker


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:rofl: on Gizmo
dma al ur messed up let me find ur pic :biggrin:


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Jan 3 2006, 05:44 PM~4541984
> *you look like you need a 'wide load' sticker
> *


hahahahahahahah real funny ali


----------



## derekxcole (Oct 13, 2005)




----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

you know thats not you


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 3 2006, 04:45 PM~4542004
> *:rofl: on Gizmo
> dma al ur messed up let me find ur pic  :biggrin:
> *


no need


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

lol :rofl:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

bring it up to 06


----------



## derekxcole (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Jan 3 2006, 04:48 PM~4542048
> *you know thats not you
> *


It is. Quite a shock huh?


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

dam ali its good to have you back to layitlow


----------



## cist (Jan 13, 2005)

most of the pictures i had on this computer was me eather kissing or getting kissed buy my girlfriend. 
[attachmentid=409512]
[attachmentid=409513]


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

FUKK IT. CASE YALL DIDNT KNOW. HERES ME.
[attachmentid=409515]


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

here monkey boy lol


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

ali i knew you couldnt stay away


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

heres me


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 3 2006, 06:58 PM~4542877
> *FUKK IT.  CASE YALL DIDNT KNOW.  HERES ME.
> [attachmentid=409515]
> *


u must wanna get photoshoped huh


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

me  hahahaha


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Jan 3 2006, 04:50 PM~4542075
> *bring it up to 06
> *


 lol


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

ali you are such a prick lol don't you like my jewellery then guys


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

me 

[attachmentid=410108]


----------



## DLNKWNTL (Nov 14, 2004)

heres me ready 2 paint....



> [/b]


----------



## DLNKWNTL (Nov 14, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## PsychosDreams218 (Dec 5, 2004)

The kid in the first pic looks reterded......As A white kid.....Its emarrassing to see him on a lowrider


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1957wolseley_@Jan 4 2006, 04:14 AM~4545272
> *ali you are such a prick lol don't you like my jewellery then guys
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

this is the only half decent one of me from a bike show in the summer.

[attachmentid=410179]


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PsychosDreams218_@Jan 4 2006, 07:16 AM~4545445
> *The kid in the first pic looks reterded......As A white kid.....Its emarrassing to see him on a lowrider
> *


fuck off stupid prick show us your shit then


----------



## hoppingcart (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PsychosDreams218_@Jan 4 2006, 06:16 AM~4545445
> *The kid in the first pic looks reterded......As A white kid.....Its emarrassing to see him on a lowrider
> *


lmfao I agree with you there


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

it doesn't matter what the fuck you look like


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

totally agree as long as my car and bike look the sex :biggrin:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1957wolseley_@Jan 4 2006, 10:20 AM~4546412
> *totally agree as long as my car and bike look the sex :biggrin:
> *


don't ever say that again...


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

lol :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DLNKWNTL_@Jan 4 2006, 05:18 AM~4545360
> *heres me ready 2 paint....
> *


nice cans hmoie post up som of ur murals or black books


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 4 2006, 10:55 AM~4546594
> *nice cans hmoie post up som of ur murals or black books
> *


i doubt he paint murals...


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

not with aerosols anyway


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

he use to look like this :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Buff Guy :roflmao:


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DLNKWNTL_@Jan 4 2006, 06:22 AM~4545365
> *heres me in da caddy caddy hitn switchaz 4 da bitchaz....
> 
> 
> ...


I see no bitches only dudes.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Jan 4 2006, 02:19 PM~4547503
> *I see no bitches only dudes.
> *



AND IN SOMEONE ELSES CAR. :cheesy: 
AND ON THE PASSENGER SIDE :cheesy: 
C'MON DOG.


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

ahhh fuck it heres me , only pic i got of me. check out my socks!! i dont got the long hair anymore, this pic was in the summer.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Jan 4 2006, 01:31 PM~4547573
> *ahhh fuck it heres me , only pic i got of me. check out my socks!! i dont got the long hair anymore, this pic was in the summer.
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Gangsta socks homie :ugh: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidBacc Str8Vibin (Sep 8, 2005)

Here's me, DA TRU GANGSTA :guns: :machinegun:  :guns: uffin:


----------



## LaidBacc Str8Vibin (Sep 8, 2005)

Sike, NAw :biggrin: Here's me,


----------



## Spanish_Mayan_God (Dec 11, 2005)

This is me with my twin. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanish_Mayan_God_@Jan 4 2006, 04:06 PM~4548881
> *This is me with my twin. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


how old are you?


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

12


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

lol


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Jan 4 2006, 04:09 PM~4548915
> *12
> *


----------



## Spanish_Mayan_God (Dec 11, 2005)

i'm 15 yeh i don't really look it especially in that one i think i look younger than i am


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

spanish maynnee


----------



## Spanish_Mayan_God (Dec 11, 2005)

??????? what????


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanish_Mayan_God_@Jan 4 2006, 04:16 PM~4548984
> *i'm 15 yeh i don't really look it especially in that one i think i look younger than i am
> *


----------



## derekxcole (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PsychosDreams218_@Jan 4 2006, 06:16 AM~4545445
> *The kid in the first pic looks reterded......As A white kid.....Its emarrassing to see him on a lowrider
> *


 Would he look more gangster and cool enough for you if he dressed like this?


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by derekxcole_@Jan 4 2006, 04:24 PM~4549078
> *Would he look more gangster and cool enough for you if he dressed like this?
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by derekxcole_@Jan 4 2006, 04:24 PM~4549078
> *Would he look more gangster and cool enough for you if he dressed like this?
> 
> 
> ...


fa sho


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

heres me :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

again


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

post the pic of you and the shotgun.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

this one?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

old ass pic of me n my bikes :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 4 2006, 09:29 PM~4551075
> *this one?
> *


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 4 2006, 09:29 PM~4551075
> *this one?
> 
> 
> ...



HA HA! I got both them droop posters on my wall too!  Now pinstripe me some shit! :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 4 2006, 01:03 AM~4542899
> *here monkey boy lol
> *


haha are u makin ur lips look monkey on purpious or is they naturly monkey?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 5 2006, 04:42 AM~4551117
> *HA HA! I got both them droop posters on my wall too!   Now pinstripe me some shit!  :biggrin:
> *


ya that foo rap hella fast in some of his songs reppin northern cali


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 4 2006, 09:43 PM~4551126
> *ya that foo rap hella fast in some of his songs reppin northern cali
> *



Fo Sho! I'm big into all that underground shit.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

360 of my room  :0


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Thats sick shit bro...I seen that Lynch, X-Raided, Triple Beam, MadMan presents The Initiation and Best of Black Market Records...Got all that shit...thats where its at!



Well, we had one color...so here is the opposite.  

(Photoshop proof) :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

only asian on lay it low?



















probably


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Jan 4 2006, 10:05 PM~4551264
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nope...there's actually quite a few asians...just none doing "The People's Eyebrow."

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

TonyO


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

pic of me


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Jan 4 2006, 02:15 PM~4547110
> *he use to look like this :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Buff Guy :roflmao:
> *


AHHH yes my steriod days! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 5 2006, 01:07 AM~4551278
> *Nope...there's actually quite a few asians...just none doing "The People's Eyebrow."
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


LOL


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Heres a pic i messed wtih the other day for an online game


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

me reppin' EDZ

& most recent pic with my wifey at my September 2005 bout.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

here's me chilling in the backyard


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

me and my wife at a friends birthday party at Peter Piper Pizza, i cut out my wife though :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i was chewing some ice, haha


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 5 2006, 12:26 PM~4554347
> *me and my wife at a friends birthday party at Peter Piper Pizza, i cut out my wife though :biggrin:
> *


good idea u cut ur wife out ppl would of been all over that


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Jan 4 2006, 11:05 PM~4551264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahahahahah you look upset :roflmao:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

Its me hahaha


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 5 2006, 11:27 AM~4554353
> *i was chewing some ice, haha
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Jan 5 2006, 01:31 PM~4554388
> *good idea u cut ur wife out ppl would of been all over that
> *



*YOUR DAMN RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 5 2006, 12:39 PM~4554460
> *YOUR DAMN RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 5 2006, 01:34 PM~4554416
> *:roflmao:
> *



 :angry:

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 5 2006, 11:41 AM~4554473
> * :angry:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


  I dont have any good pics of me so I will just post my comments. :biggrin:


----------



## DLNKWNTL (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 5 2006, 08:24 AM~4547529
> *AND IN SOMEONE ELSES CAR. :cheesy:
> AND ON THE PASSENGER SIDE :cheesy:
> C'MON DOG.
> *


ahh its on da pasnger side y caUse dats da side da switch box reachd but nw he gota new cord n yesterdae i was hitn switcha ohh n its sum1 else car yea he a mate....











OHH WHERES YOUR PITCHA?


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DLNKWNTL_@Jan 5 2006, 02:13 PM~4555670
> *ahh its on da pasnger side y caUse dats da side da switch box reachd but nw he gota new cord n yesterdae i was hitn switcha ohh n its sum1 else car yea he a mate....
> 
> 
> ...




To me it looks like your just holdin the box and posing.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 4 2006, 11:07 PM~4551278
> *Nope...there's actually quite a few asians...just none doing "The People's Eyebrow."
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 5 2006, 06:30 PM~4556732
> *To me it looks like your just holdin the box and posing.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that messed up


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 5 2006, 05:51 PM~4556837
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



You smelllllllllllllllllleeellelelelelelellllllll what I'm cookin?!?! :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 5 2006, 05:52 PM~4556848
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: that messed up
> *



Whaaaat? Dont tell me thats not what it looks like! :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 5 2006, 07:01 PM~4556864
> *You smelllllllllllllllllleeellelelelelelellllllll what I'm cookin?!?!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 5 2006, 01:44 PM~4554505
> *  I dont have any good pics of me so I will just post my comments.  :biggrin:
> *



hhmmm, i might have some somewhere :cheesy:


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 5 2006, 07:32 PM~4557044
> *hhmmm, i might have some somewhere :cheesy:
> *


i know where one is :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 5 2006, 06:32 PM~4557044
> *hhmmm, i might have some somewhere :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 5 2006, 07:44 PM~4557583
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

me


----------



## DLNKWNTL (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 6 2006, 01:30 PM~4556732
> *To me it looks like your just holdin the box and posing.
> *



hmm well b4 i touchd da switchaz
?
i jst click my fingers n da bak poped up n shit....


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

what's wrong with taking a picture posing with the switches?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DLNKWNTL_@Jan 5 2006, 04:13 PM~4555670
> *ahh its on da pasnger side y caUse dats da side da switch box reachd but nw he gota new cord n yesterdae i was hitn switcha ohh n its sum1 else car yea he a mate....
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: WHUT DA HELL YA SAYN MAYNE? CHECK A FEW PAGES BACK. OR ILL JUST HELP YOU OUT NOW.
[attachmentid=412702]


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Jan 6 2006, 08:25 AM~4559572
> *what's wrong with taking a picture posing with the switches?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Jan 6 2006, 09:25 AM~4559572
> *what's wrong with taking a picture posing with the switches?
> *


Tell em to get there own first instead of borrowing somebody elses :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Jan 6 2006, 07:36 AM~4559607
> *Tell em to get there own first instead of borrowing somebody elses :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


it's not like it's a big deal or anything? so it what if a kid wants a picture of them with the switches to remember when they got to have a go...


jeez...


:uh:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Jan 6 2006, 10:38 AM~4559857
> *it's  not like it's a big deal or anything? so it what if a kid wants a picture of them with the switches to remember when they got to have a go...
> jeez...
> :uh:
> *


Shit Who cares for real. My son gets his picture takin with my stuff.......so i guess its no different. Damn my kids love gettin there pictures takin with my lo's and bikes


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Jan 6 2006, 08:46 AM~4559908
> *Shit Who cares for real. My son gets his picture takin with my stuff.......so i guess its no different. Damn my kids love gettin there pictures takin with my lo's and bikes
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DLNKWNTL_@Jan 5 2006, 04:13 PM~4555670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: 
[attachmentid=412809]
:dunno: 
[attachmentid=412810]
:dunno:


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

wtf?? When I went to canada ever1 looked like a bunch of preppy lames. Now every1 up there tryin to look gangsta.


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

dmna that a big ass goose neck u should get a smaller one


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 6 2006, 04:57 PM~4563324
> *dmna that a big ass goose neck u should get a smaller one
> *


or just lower it down :dunno:


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DLNKWNTL_@Jan 5 2006, 03:13 PM~4555670
> *ahh its on da pasnger side y caUse dats da side da switch box reachd but nw he gota new cord n yesterdae i was hitn switcha ohh n its sum1 else car yea he a mate....
> 
> 
> ...



If I was you,I wouldn't be asking that! In som places,PITCHA is also slang for ROOSTER! If you know what I mean? :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

There's nothing wrong with posing for a pic with a switchbox in your hand. But there is something wrong with saying "Here is a picture of me *hittin* switches." then post a pic of you standing there doing nothing.


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

its a picture for f**k sake... who gives a shit what hes dooin!?! :angry: 



everyone please get over it :twak:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OXijen_@Jan 6 2006, 07:53 PM~4564639
> *its a picture for f**k sake... who gives a shit what hes dooin!?! :angry:
> everyone please get over it :twak:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DLNKWNTL (Nov 14, 2004)

ohh k bak 2 da topic but il say 1 thing first.. nz a car cost 27g in use its cheap im only 15 im savn tho u do the math ...n i was hitn switcha id rather pose den get 1 of me hitn it...


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 6 2006, 05:57 PM~4563324
> *dmna that a big ass goose neck u should get a smaller one
> *


thanx Eric I'll fix that now.


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

All you gotta do is buy som1 car from over here and had it shipped over there. U can get cuttys w/ a setup, rims, custom paint for 4 to 6 gz.


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Jan 6 2006, 07:07 PM~4563019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Its kinda hard to look "gangsta" in the suburbs


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

^^Fuck you aint nobody tryin to look gangsta. Come on across the border ***** if you gotta problem, I guarentee you wont be goin back unless its wit the coroner.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 6 2006, 11:12 PM~4565478
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
damn U funny u could be the next Ali


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

^^yea Ima have to save that prince pic


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Jan 7 2006, 12:19 PM~4566945
> *^^Fuck you aint nobody tryin to look gangsta.  Come on across the border ***** if you gotta problem, I guarentee you wont be goin back unless its wit the coroner.
> *


I've crossed the border, I'm going to Autorama and the dream cruise, I've only been across twice, once for red wings game and once for a party I left perfectly fine both times the suburbs of detroit are not hardcore at all


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

hahaha iv been to the suberbs of detroit they aint tuff i spent 2 days there


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 7 2006, 08:30 AM~4566985
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> damn U funny u could be the next Ali
> *



Dont *ever* say that again. Your talking to a guy who does web and graphics design....who has your picture! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ok i kno sorry man but u good at them jokes


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

hey 1low64 you could be the next ali

you don't have my picture :0


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I-beam_@Jan 7 2006, 11:07 AM~4567684
> *hey 1low64 you could be the next ali
> 
> you don't have my picture :0
> *



Its okay I can just have you banned instead!  Still wanna play games?


----------



## DLNKWNTL (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Jan 8 2006, 03:18 AM~4566810
> *All you gotta do is buy som1 car from over here and had it shipped over there.  U can get cuttys w/ a setup, rims, custom paint for 4 to 6 gz.
> *



haha well shipn 6g nz
convert ur us- USD 4,000.00 = NZD 5,774.51 
+tax dunno hw much dat is .... da doller sucks :biggrin:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 7 2006, 02:20 PM~4568321
> *Its okay I can just have you banned instead!   Still wanna play games?
> *



oooh... tough guy...


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Jan 7 2006, 02:14 PM~4568587
> *oooh... tough guy...
> *



Thats right....but not nearly as tough as the English Thug! :roflmao:


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DLNKWNTL_@Jan 7 2006, 03:59 PM~4568527
> *haha well shipn 6g nz
> convert ur us-  USD 4,000.00 = NZD 5,774.51
> +tax dunno hw much dat is .... da doller sucks  :biggrin:
> *


aint it lik 600 shipping on a boat?


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

krewlwun aKa StickyIcky 06


----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

when i get dressed up i look like a mexican i dont have to go into details cuz they all look alike and im sure ya know what a mexican is just go 2 mcdonalds


----------



## DLNKWNTL (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Jan 9 2006, 03:59 PM~4576000
> *aint it lik 600 shipping on a boat?
> *


NA NOT 2 NZ, NZ IS FAR


----------



## habib (Jan 12, 2006)

ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## ElPasocruzer (Mar 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DLNKWNTL_@Jan 4 2006, 06:22 AM~4545365
> *heres me in da caddy caddy hitn switchaz 4 da bitchaz....
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TWISM (Jan 7, 2005)

Dis me


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TWISM_@Jan 16 2006, 06:40 PM~4635427
> *Dis me
> *


the commander!


----------



## TWISM (Jan 7, 2005)

Hahahahahaha , whats crack'in ?


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

YOU KINDA LOOKL IKE A BACKSTREET BOY


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DSweetBike_@Jan 16 2006, 03:22 PM~4634328
> *:biggrin:
> *


sorry if i ever called you "dude"


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

keepin it gangsta like always


----------



## TWISM (Jan 7, 2005)

You kinda look like a ****** ass condom lover , lol.


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TWISM_@Jan 17 2006, 06:43 PM~4644052
> *You kinda look like a ****** ass condom lover , lol.
> *


what the hell is a condom lover?


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 17 2006, 01:18 PM~4640341
> *sorry if i ever called you "dude"
> *


That's ok, I get called that all the time. :biggrin:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DSweetBike_@Jan 17 2006, 07:13 PM~4644298
> *That's ok, I get called that all the time.  :biggrin:
> *


cool dude


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Jan 17 2006, 09:23 PM~4644422
> *cool dude
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CvJzA (Oct 30, 2005)

THATS MEEE


----------



## CvJzA (Oct 30, 2005)

[attachmentid=427105][attachmentid=427108][attachmentid=427109]

THATS MEEE


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

ME.....T-O-DOUBLE-D...[todd]
[attachmentid=427176]GENE, ADAM{KEWLWUN-STICKY-ICKY}, AND JEFF
3 of my brothers
annd me vvvvv
[attachmentid=429543]
[attachmentid=429545]


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 17 2006, 11:18 AM~4640341
> *sorry if i ever called you "dude"
> *


me too :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CvJzA_@Jan 17 2006, 08:37 PM~4644565
> *[attachmentid=427105][attachmentid=427108][attachmentid=427109]
> 
> THATS MEEE
> *


RULE #1. DONT POST PICS WITH YOUR TONGUE OUT. JUST ASKING TO BE PHOTOCHOPPED.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

wtf i guy with a pierced tongue, ahahhaaa gay


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Jan 18 2006, 12:12 PM~4649332
> *wtf i guy with a pierced tongue, ahahhaaa gay
> *


LOOKS PRETTY PROUD OF IT TOO. HAD TO SHOW IT TWICE.


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Jan 18 2006, 01:12 PM~4649332
> *wtf i guy with a pierced tongue, ahahhaaa gay
> *


I didn't know guys got their tongues pierced too. Should have known better :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DSweetBike_@Jan 18 2006, 03:08 PM~4650765
> *I didn't know guys got their tongues pierced too. Should have known better  :0
> *


ITS KINDA NORMAL OUT HERE.


----------



## CvJzA (Oct 30, 2005)

wut u mean ***** guys do het it done and im not gay ***** so get it str8......all ****** get that shit done out here in botson/brockton....it is normal sooo ne ways i dont care wut u think iight.....1


----------



## mtl city (Nov 6, 2005)

thats me


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CvJzA_@Jan 18 2006, 03:42 PM~4651078
> *wut u mean ***** guys do het it done and im not gay ***** so get it str8......all ****** get that shit done out here in botson/brockton....it is normal sooo ne ways i dont care wut u think iight.....1
> *


APPARENTLY YOU DO CARE. IT MADE YOU REPLY, DIDNT IT? IF YOU DIDNT CARE YOU WOULD HAVE MOVED ON. I DIDNT SAY IT WAS GAY, BUT IT IS GAY TO POST PICS OF YOURSELF LOOKING LIKE THAT. WHY WOULD YOU POST A PIC OF YOU HANGING YOUR TONGUE OUT OF YOUR MOUTH LIKE THAT? SO IF ANYTHING, YOUR PICS ARE GAY.


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

And I just made a statement that I didn't know


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mtl city_@Jan 18 2006, 03:44 PM~4651102
> *thats me
> *


u look high


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Jan 18 2006, 04:08 PM~4651812
> *u look stupid
> *


true


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

hes just saying that so he doesnt get owned


----------



## CvJzA (Oct 30, 2005)

THATS MEE WITH OUT MY TOUNGE OUT


----------



## CvJzA (Oct 30, 2005)

[attachmentid=428617][attachmentid=428613][attachmentid=428614][attachmentid=428615]


----------



## CvJzA (Oct 30, 2005)

;5


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CvJzA_@Jan 18 2006, 05:56 PM~4652295
> *IM HAVIN TOOO MUCH FUNNN
> *


yes you are sir :uh:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Dumb fucker goes from posting pics of him with his tongue out lookin like he's ready to lick some balls...to posting pics of him with ink pen facial hair, trying to decide what he is gonna look like when he goes through puberty! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 18 2006, 08:28 PM~4653445
> *Dumb fucker goes from posting pics of him with his tongue out lookin like he's ready to lick some balls...to posting pics of him with ink pen facial hair, trying to decide what he is gonna look like when he goes through puberty! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


here's a p.m. this clown sent me, hahaha, i didn't even answer back


Personal Message
CvJzA YOOO, Yesterday, 06:01 PM 


Member


Group: Members
Posts: 22
Member No.: 27,023
Joined: Oct 2005



YO WUT R U TRYIN TO SAY HUNNNN........IM HAVIN TOOO MUCH FUNNN ......N THEN U SAY YEA U R ......WUT THE FUCK IS THAN SOPPOSED TO MEAN


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 19 2006, 10:26 AM~4657118
> *here's a p.m. this clown sent me, hahaha, i didn't even answer back
> Personal Message
> CvJzA YOOO, Yesterday, 06:01 PM
> ...


HE CALLED YOU HUNN!...HE LIKES YOU! :0


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yep :ugh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:uh: :barf:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

noes messin with the boys on this site yuckkkkkkkk


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

DAMN. I THOUGHT THAT I WAS THE ONLY ONE THAT GOT ONE. COULDNT EVEN UNDERSTAND WHAT THE HELL HE WAS TALKING ABOUT. 

CHEEEA FOO U KNOW HOW WE DO DIS..............U CAN TAWK ALL DAT SHEEET.....BUT IMA O G HENNNY LOC DOG FROM DA MOOOOON...........

OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT. :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 18 2006, 08:28 PM~4653445
> *Dumb fucker goes from posting pics of him with his tongue out lookin like he's ready to lick some balls...to posting pics of him with ink pen facial hair, trying to decide what he is gonna look like when he goes through puberty! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: omg i am lmfao over here
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

he sent me a pm also


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 19 2006, 01:16 PM~4658106
> *noes messin with the boys on this site yuckkkkkkkk, and i'm jealous
> *


:uh: :roflmao:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

I got one too...said he was just jokin. I couldnt figure out why he kept callin me a "Bitch ass *****" though being that I am a cracker. I tell you...kids these days. I sent him a reply that said..." *YOUR* the joke you "bitch ass *****."


----------



## Alwayz Clown'n (Aug 27, 2005)

Thizz me


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

Let me guess Mac Dre is your favorite rapper?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

woops


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

HAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!1

NICE COSTUME MAN, loL


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Jan 4 2006, 11:08 AM~4546369
> *it doesn't matter what the fuck you look like
> *


only ugly people say that :0


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

lol hell yeah ...and what about ali's ugly ass :0 
:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :roflmao: he gott beat with a crew of ugly sticks :0


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

had a vision!  :biggrin:


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 20 2006, 03:20 PM~4667792
> *halloween 05.....lolol
> *


chingo got issues :biggrin:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Jan 20 2006, 07:03 PM~4669703
> *only ugly people say that :0
> *



you're so fuckin childish man


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Jan 20 2006, 08:39 PM~4669897
> *had a vision!   :biggrin:
> *


bollocks


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1957wolseley_@Jan 21 2006, 05:31 AM~4672495
> *bollocks
> *


IM JUST MESSIN ROUND..NUTTIN PERSONAL


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Jan 21 2006, 05:29 AM~4672493
> *you're so fuckin childish man
> *


MY WIFE TELLS ME THAT TOO :biggrin: ...DONT BE MADD... :angry:


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

DJ E-DAWG :0


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

alll you hip hip hoppers we got some great tunes comin on tonight


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Jan 21 2006, 09:35 AM~4673076
> *alll you hip hip hoppers we got some great tunes comin on tonight
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Jan 21 2006, 09:35 AM~4673076
> *alll you hip hip hoppers we got some great tunes comin on tonight
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

hhhmmmmmmmmmmmm :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

hahahahhahahahhhhahahahaaah :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lil-Red-Ridin-Hood (Oct 19, 2005)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

That was pretty good.


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

it's not even remotely funny.


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

CMON POST SOME MORE PICS FOR ME!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Jan 21 2006, 02:06 PM~4674083
> *IM BORED AS HELL!
> *


THANKS. IM FLATTERED.


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 21 2006, 07:19 PM~4675865
> *THANKS.  IM FLATTERED.
> *


JEWGOTTITMAANG  ....YOU HAD THE RIGHT POSE.......NUTTIN PERSONAL JUST FUGGIN ROUND :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ali loos high on that pic lol :rofl:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El_Gato.org_@Jan 21 2006, 09:44 PM~4677067
> *AWW SHEEET LOOK! ITS HOPPER_ALI(SILVER64), AND HIS BUDDY WHO GOT EXPELLED FOR DRAWIN A PIC OF A DOODLE(PENIS) IN HIS NOTEBOOK, YA HURRDDD!!!!
> 
> *




all you do is gay shit cat, you aint funny.


----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Jan 22 2006, 10:36 PM~4678456
> *all you do is gay shit cat, you aint funny.
> *


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

there you go, proving my point.


----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Jan 22 2006, 11:44 PM~4678606
> *there you go, proving my point.
> *


owned


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

The Cat is back :biggrin:


----------



## rocawearlowrider (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Jan 21 2006, 01:06 PM~4674083
> *IM BORED AS HELL!
> *



Judas is looking fucking good on this one :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 7 2006, 05:20 PM~4568321
> *Its okay I can just have you banned instead!   Still wanna play games?
> *


yes, yes I do


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TWISM_@Jan 22 2006, 06:39 PM~4681904
> *Hey KREWL-TEE 2003 , thanks for the roller skating picture , I love rollerskating , but seriously get your head out of your ASS , FUCKBALL .
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TWISM_@Jan 22 2006, 05:39 PM~4681904
> *Hey KREWL-TEE 2003 , thanks for the roller skating picture , I love rollerskating , but seriously get your head out of your ASS , FUCKBALL .
> *


whats good JISEM? :biggrin: I BET U CAN DO THATT SHITT WTH YO LONG ASS NECK AND LIL ASS HEAD ....... :0


----------



## TWISM (Jan 7, 2005)

Hey Krewl-Tee 2003

Hahahahaha we seen that big ass fat head you got commander fat fuck . lmao


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TWISM_@Jan 22 2006, 08:59 PM~4683206
> *Hey Krewl-Tee 2003
> 
> Hahahahaha we seen that big ass fat head you got commander fat fuck . lmao
> *


ITS A FATT HEAD ,BUT DID YO MOMS TELL YOU BOUT IT? :0


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

HOW CAN JISEM BE MADD... I GAVE HIM GUNS ,SO IF HE GETS MADD AT PEOPLE FOR MAKNG FUN OF HIS SKATES!.....TTHUUUUUG-LIFE!


----------



## TWISM (Jan 7, 2005)

Hahahahahaha , whos mad , I can take a joke !!!!!!!!!! We gotta keep these guys amused somehow . You can dish it out , can you also take it , thats the question .
Don't get to upset now , we don't want you to have a brain hemridge .


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TWISM_@Jan 22 2006, 09:30 PM~4683363
> *Hahahahahaha , whos mad , I can take a joke !!!!!!!!!!  We gotta keep these guys amused somehow  .  You can dish it out , can you also take it , thats the question .
> Don't get to upset now , we don't want you to have a  brain hemridge ....
> *


ITS ALL GOOD! WE JUST FUGGIN ROUND..............


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 22 2006, 05:47 PM~4681971
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: IT WAS REALLY FUNNY?


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

D-TWISTY


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

ILMAO THATS FUNNY SHYT


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

TTT


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

TTT


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

sry dtwist but thats funny shit


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

This is me....


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jan 23 2006, 10:17 PM~4691211
> *This is me....
> *


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jan 23 2006, 10:17 PM~4691211
> *This is me....
> *


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

pff.


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

you're like one of those gay/emo/indie rocker types


----------



## Lil-Red-Ridin-Hood (Oct 19, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

yoyoyoyo


----------



## Lil-Red-Ridin-Hood (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

[attachmentid=435200]

[attachmentid=435201]

WHAT IS YOUR MAJOR MALFUCTION!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thta fuked up man


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 24 2006, 09:28 AM~4692646
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: thta fuked up man
> *


he can dish it out hope he can take it! well it looks like he can!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
by the way he started this not me!


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao ooohhhhhhhh what a hit he's againt the ropes :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAA


----------



## Lil-Red-Ridin-Hood (Oct 19, 2005)

hahahahahahhhhaahah


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Jan 24 2006, 05:27 AM~4692337
> *you're like one of those gay/emo/indie rocker types
> *


I dont label myself loser, exept for homosexuals like you.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jan 24 2006, 10:12 AM~4693476
> *I dont label myself loser, exept for homosexuals like you.
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


i was right


----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

aw man thats fucking hilarious :roflmao: :roflmao: man d=twist that was fukin funny but he's gonna get you back watch


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

this topic has turned from post yourself to photochop me topic lmao


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Jan 24 2006, 04:58 PM~4696291
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> i was right
> *


 Whatever, at least i dont think im balck...:uh:


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

He can dish it out hope he can take it!  gotta look out for my brother no offense guys "Keep it Krewl"  [don't be slippin its still right here waiting]


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 24 2006, 08:25 AM~4692637
> *[attachmentid=435200]
> 
> [attachmentid=435201]
> ...


DONT NO BODY BE JERKIN IT TO THIS ONE!  

GOOD ONE! :biggrin:


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

IIM KEEPIN IT CLEAN FOR THE YOUNGENS!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Jan 24 2006, 11:18 PM~4698224
> * IIM KEEPIN IT CLEAN FOR THE YOUNGENS!
> *


what I want to know is why do you have pics of **** on your computer??? at least the one I posted was of a girl and a guy! :biggrin: 
lets cut this one short before anyone gets banned! I can take a joke and that last pic I have some wicked abs!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

ilmao oh my fuckin god!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Jan 24 2006, 11:55 PM~4698543
> *WHAT IT IS -IS WHAT IT IS..   WE GOT MORE IF YA WANT/! :biggrin:
> *


At least your brother is cool!
Have fun with the pics. Me I'm bored with it already!
It don't bother me at all I'll just be the bigger man and walk a way, so say or think what you like about me, I really don't care!


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 24 2006, 11:01 PM~4698577
> *At least your brother is cool!
> Have fun with the pics. Me I'm bored with it already!
> this will be last post from me on this thread! It don't bother me at all I'll just be the bigger man and walk a way, so say or think what you like about me,  I really don't care!
> *


DONT BE MAD , WE COOL!  ....I ALWAYS THOUGHT YOU WAS COOL/

I FIGURED IF YA DISH IT YA CAN TAKE IT YA KNOW?


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

DEFINITLY ! but Keep your heads up be safe and "Keep it Krewl" no hurt feelings guys ~1~


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Jan 25 2006, 12:04 AM~4698607
> *DONT BE MAD , WE COOL!  ....I ALWAYS THOUGHT YOU WAS COOL/
> 
> I FIGURED IF YA DISH IT YA CAN TAKE IT YA KNOW?
> *


I can, man like I said a couple of posts back lets cut this one short no need to get banned for stupid shit! Hey when I come to Rochester I'll come visit you and shake your to show you everything is KEWL! :biggrin:


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 24 2006, 11:10 PM~4698664
> *I can, man like I said a couple of posts back lets cut this one short no need to get banned for stupid shit! Hey when I come to Rochester I'll come visit you and shake your to show you everything is KEWL! :biggrin:
> *



I LOOK FORWARD TO IT :biggrin: ..........I RESPECT YOUR WORK 'SO II HOPE YOU DONT TAKE NUTTIN PERSONAL!  /I GUESS WE CALL IITT DONE .........FOR NOW


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Jan 25 2006, 12:17 AM~4698720
> *I LOOK FORWARD TO IT  :biggrin:  ..........I RESPECT YOUR WORK 'SO II HOPE YOU DONT TAKE NUTTIN PERSONAL!  /I GUESS WE CALL IITT DONE .........FOR NOW
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

:angry: We Krewl what can i say :angry:


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StickyIcky_@Jan 24 2006, 11:29 PM~4698814
> *:angry:  We Krewl  what can i say :angry:
> *


RESPECK-WOODY,ITS DOWN FOR NOW......


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Jan 25 2006, 12:51 AM~4698962
> *RESPECK-WOODY,ITS DOWN FOR NOW......
> *


Forgot one! :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## jaison710 (Jan 6, 2006)

this is such comedy, you fools are bad ass.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jaison710_@Jan 25 2006, 01:10 AM~4699062
> *this is such comedy, you fools are bad ass.
> *


AIN'T it hilarious! I love it! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jaison710 (Jan 6, 2006)

heres the mugg


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jaison710_@Jan 25 2006, 01:16 AM~4699103
> *heres the mugg
> *


Hey KREWL-TEE fresh meat for the slaughter!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DLNKWNTL (Nov 14, 2004)

dam 15pages


----------



## jaison710 (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 24 2006, 11:20 PM~4699125
> *Hey KREWL-TEE fresh meat for the slaughter!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 i guess i`ve got to step up to the plate here.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jaison710_@Jan 25 2006, 01:23 AM~4699139
> *i guess i`ve got to step up to the plate here.
> *


I ain't going there just playin'!! :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

HEY JAISON. WANNA MAKE ME ONE OF THOSE FLAME KITS


----------



## jaison710 (Jan 6, 2006)

there were so many bugs to work out, i`m not sure i could make another in a kit and expect it to work


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

[email protected]!


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jan 24 2006, 07:54 PM~4697547
> *Whatever, at least i dont think im balck...:uh:
> *



haha what the fuck, i don't think i'm black either...


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

his crotch is on fire


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Jan 25 2006, 08:29 AM~4700502
> *his crotch is on fire
> *


HE MUST GOT THAT BURN DOWN UNDER-FROM SADAM


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Jan 25 2006, 09:23 AM~4700480
> *JAYALABABA! :0
> *


OOOH BOY! it's on!


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 25 2006, 08:42 AM~4700558
> *OOOH BOY! it's on!
> *


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Jan 24 2006, 11:55 PM~4698543
> *WHAT IT IS -IS WHAT IT IS..  WE GOT MORE IF YA WANT/! :biggrin:
> *


???????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

:0


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Jan 25 2006, 09:46 AM~4700579
> *:0
> *


Why you gotta be like that? :biggrin:


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

:roflmao: OOPS.....WTF/


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

the gay pictures are fucking disgusting. don't you know how to be funny without being a ******?


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Jan 25 2006, 08:48 AM~4700601
> *the gay pictures are fucking disgusting. don't you know how to be funny without being a ******?
> *


LOL :biggrin: ...ALI A FRUIT CAKE


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 25 2006, 08:45 AM~4700575
> *???????????????????????????????????????????????
> *


SOMEONES BEEN EDITING :uh:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

*******.


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Jan 25 2006, 10:04 AM~4701265
> ********.
> *


 i think your pissed cause we blew your bloody spot up bitch!


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

i'm not pissed, you're just fucking gay!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Jan 25 2006, 10:20 AM~4701385
> *i'm not pissed, you're just fucking gay!
> *


 it seems to me that your the gay one you chicken fuker


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

''stickyicky'' :uh:


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Jan 25 2006, 12:12 PM~4702324
> *''stickyicky'' :uh:
> *


 definitly ask your mommy about that


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

heres me... :biggrin:


----------



## Lil-Red-Ridin-Hood (Oct 19, 2005)

nice cross... :0


----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)

wtf who deleted my post back on page 11 :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jaison710 (Jan 6, 2006)

"i found the smell"


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

me at about 70+ mph


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

this picture will not be on for long so check it out while you can :0 no offense guys just playing the game be back on later " will be reposting picture later"


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StickyIcky_@Jan 26 2006, 09:10 AM~4709177
> *this picture will not be on for long so check it out while you can :0 no offense guys just playing the game be back on later " will be reposting picture later"
> *


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaidBacc Str8Vibin_@Jan 4 2006, 02:52 PM~4547704
> *Sike, NAw :biggrin: Here's me,[attachmentid=438480]
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

hahhahahaah


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lil-Red-Ridin-Hood_@Jan 25 2006, 03:55 PM~4702931
> *nice cross... :0
> *


thanks, i got at the pawn shop :biggrin:


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

oooh snap...that aint rite!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

how about some updated pics fellas?


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

i will post some pics of me when i get off of work


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

hopefully this works if not then o well here is one pic of me all fucked up at an after party dont mind the lights lol


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

me spinnin some records


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 20 2006, 08:12 PM~6407981
> *hopefully this works if not then o well here is one pic of me all fucked up at an after party dont mind the lights lol
> 
> 
> ...



Where's the big "RO" Tat?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

here you go


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

IM WORKIN ON GETTIN THE TAT TRUST ME ON THAT BUT CONSIDERING MY JOB WILL PROBABLY BE MAD AT ME FOR GETTIN SOMETHING SO BIG ON MY FOREARM BUT WE WILL SEE


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 20 2006, 08:49 PM~6408196
> *IM WORKIN ON GETTIN THE TAT TRUST ME ON THAT BUT CONSIDERING MY JOB WILL PROBABLY BE MAD AT ME FOR GETTIN SOMETHING SO BIG ON MY FOREARM BUT WE WILL SEE
> *



Get it put on your leg or back then


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

probably my back. are u gonna get one i think you should tony


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 20 2006, 12:07 PM~6408343
> *probably my back. are u gonna get one i think you should tony
> *


 :0


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

LOL


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

that will show if Tony is really "down" for the club, IV LIFE!!!!!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

HEY HEY HEY YOU CANT PUT THAT ON HIM HE MIGHT NOT LIKE INK. HEY IF YALL NOTICE MY ARM I GOT ANOTHER PLAQUE ON IT CAN YALL TELL ME WHAT IT SAYS


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 20 2006, 02:44 PM~6409449
> *HEY HEY HEY YOU CANT PUT THAT ON HIM HE MIGHT NOT LIKE INK. HEY IF YALL NOTICE MY ARM I GOT ANOTHER PLAQUE ON IT CAN YALL TELL ME WHAT IT SAYS
> *


looks like "rides iv life" i can't read the rest


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

DAMN DUDE YOU MUST OF SUCKED IN SCIENCE CLASS NOT KNOWING WHAT AN ARM IS LOL J/K NO MY COLAR BONE SAYS LOWRIDER 1V LIFE BUT ON MY RIGHT ARM I HAVE A FK PLAQUE LOL


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 20 2006, 02:50 PM~6409499
> *DAMN DUDE YOU MUST OF SUCKED IN SCIENCE CLASS NOT KNOWING WHAT AN ARM IS LOL J/K NO MY COLAR BONE SAYS LOWRIDER 1V LIFE BUT ON MY RIGHT ARM I HAVE A FK PLAQUE LOL
> *


FK? looks like the face of a china doll and a spider web, i don't see any FK


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

LOOK AT THE ONE OF ME SPINNIN


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 20 2006, 03:03 PM~6409556
> *LOOK AT THE ONE OF ME SPINNIN
> *


oh, i hadn't seen that one, but i still don't see it :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

DAMN NOE IS YOU BLIND LOL DONT WORRY BOUT IT ITS ANCIENT HISTORY


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 20 2006, 03:13 PM~6409635
> *DAMN NOE IS YOU BLIND LOL DONT WORRY BOUT IT ITS ANCIENT HISTORY
> *


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

heres me and my bike im building


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

im diggin the frame lil homie


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 21 2006, 08:20 AM~6410065
> *im diggin the frame lil homie
> *


 :biggrin: thanks man check out my topic "bikers bike buildup" for more info and pics


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

heres me.. if i havent posted it yet


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

DARKNESS lol j/k sic


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

darkness is my nick name.. u can call me that homie.. no biggie


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

RIGHT ON DUDE WELL YOU OBVIOUSLY KNOW MINE FNNY THING IS I AINT EVEN MEXICAN


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

me


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

put some hotsauce on my TACOOOOOO BABYYYYYYY!!


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

TAPATIO OR CHOLULA


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

Im an old dumass white boy, enuff said. lol.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Oct 22 2006, 08:32 PM~6422933
> *Im an old dumass white boy, enuff said. lol.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Oct 21 2006, 09:32 PM~6417052
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU FORGOT A PIC


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Oct 22 2006, 09:32 PM~6422933
> *Im an old dumass white boy, enuff said. lol.
> *


you aint lying about that :0


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

me at work on layitlow


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 4 2006, 10:29 PM~4551075
> *this one?
> *


Whatcha doin wearin wally world Dickies in all your pics?


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Jan 24 2006, 05:27 AM~4692337
> *you're like one of those gay/emo/indie rocker types
> *


ahahahahah

Thsi is me now.


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

another pic. :0 
Pulling my bike??!?


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

Shit, this topic brought back some funny memories. 

mmmm, beer.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

that chick needs new chucks


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

u aint lyin damn and i thought my last pick was bad but on the real those kids look like they watched to much headbangers ball and listen to much nirvana


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Oct 26 2006, 11:59 PM~6454459-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its all good bro. Good people are good people. uffin:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

i feel ya it was just a joke shit look at my fugly pic you can tell im tired just by lookin at my eyes then again it could be from lookin at the shitty ass screen


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 27 2006, 12:06 AM~6454487
> *i feel ya it was just a joke shit look at my fugly pic you can tell im tired just by lookin at my eyes then again it could be from lookin at the shitty ass screen
> *


HAHAHHAHAHAHA


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Oct 26 2006, 11:05 PM~6454481
> *ahahahaha.
> Its all good bro. Good people are good people. uffin:
> *


I like that. Props homie.


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 27 2006, 12:59 AM~6454459
> *that chick needs new chucks
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------

